# Objekte voluminöser [Illu CS3]



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich hätte gern mehrere zusammengefasste Objekte voluminöser gemacht ohne dabei die allgemeine Skalierung zu verändern. Über die Kontur hab ich das nicht geschafft, da alle Objekte verschiedene Stärken haben. Weiß da jemand was?

Danke für die Mühe

Ex1tus


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

lololololololol
Erstmal antworten können vor lachen 
Vielen Dank 

Geh mal auf Objekt -> Umwandeln (Dann sind alle Pfade mit Konturen normale Flächen)
Danach kannst du über die Kontur die Sachen etwas dicker machen oder über 
Objekt -> Pfad -> Pfad verschieben und Wert einstellen (Kann aber stellenweise zu unschönen Ergebnissen führen.

Hab ich des Thema getroffen?

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Juhuu, das mit Objekt -> umwandeln hat super geklappt.

Dankeschön.


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Sicher 
Und ich hatte über deinen Benutzertitel gelacht, nicht 
das da Missverständnisse aufkommen


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht. 

Nach meinem letzen Comment an deinem aktuellsten Bild habe ich bei mir eine gewissse...hmmm...Neigung festgestellt....^^


----------

